# Louie Bobs (Selkirk Rex)



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello everyone... long time no see. Louie has missed you all, and insisted that I put some updated pictures of him for you all to drool over :aureola:

"You see this? This is my paw. My favourite paw in fact. Look at what it can do..."










"Magic! :O"




























"Well, that's all for now folks. Goodnight! "


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what a lovely boy he is, a real stunner


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> what a lovely boy he is, a real stunner


That is very kind of you to say thanks xx


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

lovely.... you can deffo tell hes a selkirk.. how old is he?


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

rcmadd said:


> lovely.... you can deffo tell hes a selkirk.. how old is he?


Three in December


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Scrummy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

MissyMV6 said:


> Three in December


so there is hope for my boy yet...









look at him.. he is sooo skinny..


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

rcmadd said:


> so there is hope for my boy yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is a lovely colour x


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks.. hes a cream, 18mth old.


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

rcmadd said:


> thanks.. hes a cream, 18mth old.


Aww, he's only a baby!  Do you have any more pics of him? Louie wants to see :


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

He's gorgeous, want to give him a big snuggle! Lovely colouring xx


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

ill see what i can find...


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

monkeymummy32 said:


> He's gorgeous, want to give him a big snuggle! Lovely colouring xx


As long as you have tuna Louie will let you snuggle him. Only for 0.5 seconds, though!


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Aww, your boy is lovely! :thumbup: Gorgeous colouring. Louie says we both have stripey tails. He likes that.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Louie is beautiful :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

Love the paw pictures :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

MissyMV6 said:


> Aww, your boy is lovely! :thumbup: Gorgeous colouring. Louie says we both have stripey tails. He likes that.


Yes stripey tails make us the bees knees


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> Louie is beautiful :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
> 
> Love the paw pictures :lol::lol::lol::lol:


He is obsessed with sticking his paw into places lol


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Louie is amazing! So curly!
Sybil says hi, she is 14 months


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

K337 said:


> Louie is amazing! So curly!
> Sybil says hi, she is 14 months


:lol: She is beautiful!

Louie says: :001_tt1: lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what beautiful pictures everyone, they are all gorgeous ._


----------

